# OMG!! Special friend is treating me to Oberon covers and journals



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

A very special friend of mine just put in a large order of Oberon stuff for me for my B-Day.

He used the KB link of course. 

I can't wait I am excited to be getting some of the new covers and colors.

So do we do Oberon watch too??


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

That's one special friend.  None of mine would do that.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

does he need more friends.. LOL congrats!! we want photos


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> That's one special friend. None of mine would do that.


He is the best,and I am very lucky.
I did some work for his company and so he decided that between my B-Day and payment for that(which I didn't ask for)he decided to get me some things from Oberon.

He looked to see if Oberon does gift certificates and said he couldn't find anywhere that it mentioned them,so he did it this way.

I ended up with 2 large journals(1 Peacock in Sky Blue,and 1 Ginkgo in Red),3(1 for each DX and an extra) KDX covers (1 Dragonfly Pond in Sky Blue,1 River Garden in Red,1 Creekbed Maple in Saddle so I would have a neutral color),and 2 K2 covers (1 ROH in Sky Blue,and 1 Hummingbird in Red).

So that should keep Oberon busy for a bit. lol

Will post pics when I receive them.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> does he need more friends.. LOL congrats!! we want photos


hehehe Well one can never have too many friends. 

Thanks!!I definitely will post pics of them all.

Do you know Patrizia, if Oberon does gift certificates at all?


----------



## everyman (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow, Sugar. That is fantastic. I can't wait to see all your stuff in pictures. That is an amazing friend. And an equally amazing collection.  Happy Birthday.  Rich


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

everyman said:


> Wow, Sugar. That is fantastic. I can't wait to see all your stuff in pictures. That is an amazing friend. And an equally amazing collection. Happy Birthday. Rich


Thanks Rich.It is actually a belated B-Day gift as my b-day was 6/23.I am excited.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow, congrats Sugar! I'm just going to live through you....


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Jenni said:


> Wow, congrats Sugar! I'm just going to live through you....


lol thanks Jenni


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Sugar said:


> Thanks Rich.It is actually a belated B-Day gift as my b-day was 6/23.I am excited.


Happy belated Bday sugar! Your friend has great taste and you reap the benefits!! Congrats on all of your fab oberon stuff on the way. Please please please post pics! I love seeing oberon pics especially the blue peacock!

If I can make a special request of extra pics of the blue peacock journal. It is very top on my wishlist right now! I promise to buy myself this as soon as I ever get caught up on bills/unexpected debts! So in the meantime I will just lust over yours!!!!  Congrats again everything sounds beautiful


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Happy & healthy belated b-day!!  What an awesome gift/payment.  I think you might need to have him also buy you a new wardrobe/dresser for you Kindle garments!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

Sugar said:


> I ended up with 2 large journals(1 Peacock in Sky Blue,and 1 Ginkgo in Red),3(1 for each DX and an extra) KDX covers (1 Dragonfly Pond in Sky Blue,1 River Garden in Red,1 Creekbed Maple in Saddle so I would have a neutral color),and 2 K2 covers (1 ROH in Sky Blue,and 1 Hummingbird in Red).


I second and third everyone in saying that is SOME FRIEND! Wow!

Congrats on all the goodies coming your way! I would love to see the hummingbird cover when you post it!

--Heather


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

SEVEN?    *THUD*

Popping back up to say Congratulations you lucky girl.  Late birthdays are the best!!!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Happy & healthy belated b-day!! What an awesome gift/payment. I think you might need to have him also buy you a new wardrobe/dresser for you Kindle garments!


lol I know it.I have been thinking of a 1 door wall mounted cupboard for the Kindles and Kindle stuff


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Happy belated Bday sugar! Your friend has great taste and you reap the benefits!! Congrats on all of your fab oberon stuff on the way. Please please please post pics! I love seeing oberon pics especially the blue peacock!
> 
> If I can make a special request of extra pics of the blue peacock journal. It is very top on my wishlist right now! I promise to buy myself this as soon as I ever get caught up on bills/unexpected debts! So in the meantime I will just lust over yours!!!!  Congrats again everything sounds beautiful


Thanks Barbara.Big UPS week here I think.

I will definitely post some extra pics of the Peacock just for you


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

hellerd2003 said:


> I second and third everyone in saying that is SOME FRIEND! Wow!
> 
> Congrats on all the goodies coming your way! I would love to see the hummingbird cover when you post it!
> 
> --Heather


Thanks Heather. Yes I am very lucky to have such a good friend.

Yep I will be sure to post plenty of pics.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> SEVEN?  *THUD*
> 
> Popping back up to say Congratulations you lucky girl. Late birthdays are the best!!!


lol I hadn't counted the total # but yes it's 7.

Thanks.

Did you name your Kindle Gracie??


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> does he need more friends.. LOL congrats!! we want photos


I'm thinking the same here!!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

My name is Sandra.  My Kindle is named Gracie.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> My name is Sandra. My Kindle is named Gracie.


lol That is what I was asking..was if you named your Kindle "Gracie",now that I look at it I can see where that might not of been clear.

Congrats Sandra..I like the name Gracie


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Kind said:


> I'm thinking the same here!!


lol Kind


----------



## Amsee (Jul 6, 2009)

Sugar said:


> Congrats Sandra..I like the name Gracie


Yeah, I like that name too. It's cute.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

So is your stuff in yet?  I'd love to get an order sent to me like that.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

kevin63 said:


> So is your stuff in yet? I'd love to get an order sent to me like that.


Yes please post pics!!! I cant wait to see some fabulous pics of that peacock!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

kevin63 said:


> So is your stuff in yet? I'd love to get an order sent to me like that.


Yes my Oberon order arrived yesterday. The covers and journals are exquisite. 

I have been dealing with some fairly serious health issues, so I will try to post some pics next week.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Yes please post pics!!! I cant wait to see some fabulous pics of that peacock!


The Peacock is gorgeous.

They all are. I expected them to be really nice, as I've owned Oberon products and covers before, but wow the leather is so supple,the colors so wonderful, and the designs are the best.

I will post some pics next week, as I am hoping to feel better and have some energy back by then. I hope anyways.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I hope you get feeling better soon Sugar.. I hate hearing people are sick. Enjoy those oberons and that nice gift.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> I hope you get feeling better soon Sugar.. I hate hearing people are sick. Enjoy those oberons and that nice gift.


Thanks kool. I am staying positive. Have to right ?


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Sugar said:


> Thanks kool. I am staying positive. Have to right ?


Yes stay positive, and of course everyone here will be waiting for your complete healthy return.

I guess oberon pics can be put on the backburner  jk Get better and enjoy your gifts!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Best to you and your health.  Take time for yourself when it's needed and think positive!  Life, including illness, is an adventure!


----------



## brianm (May 11, 2009)

Wow lady........... what a nice (rich) friend    Pretty smart also to find out what you really liked. Hope your items arrive soon
and will wait for pix....

                Brian


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Hope you get well soon Sugar! And that in the mean time you still get to enjoy your Oberons!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow! Definitely a special friend. Happy belated birthday! Hope you feel better!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Well Sugar, the bad news is you don't feel well  
But the good news is, you have lots of beautiful reading devises to keep you occupied while resting 
Hope your on the mend soon!


----------

